# Happy Belated Birthday Morgan



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Yesterday was Morgan8586's Birthday.

Hope it was a good one, brother.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

8586 years old????
Wow, he looks good....I think?? LOL
Happy Birthday (belated) to you Morgan!
Hope it was a good one!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday, again.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy late Birthday. Hope it was great!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Morgan


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy belated Birthday Morgan.....Hope you had a great one.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!! I appreciate it.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> 8586 years old????
> Wow, he looks good....I think?? LOL
> Happy Birthday (belated) to you Morgan!
> Hope it was a good one!


 Awww... ya beat me to it Lagrousome! 

Happy B-Lated B-Day morgan8586!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday morgan


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday Capt'n!!!  Hope ya had a great one and that ya got lots of stuff for Halloween!!! (wink wink)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ops, missed it.
Hope it was a truly good day!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Happy belated birthday Morgan!!!
Hope you had a great day :devil:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday. We'll all be late for our own funerals, so please forgive us for the tardiness of our birthday wishes. lol Hope it was grand!


----------

